# Quality Metalwork Files



## Mikegtr (15 Jun 2022)

I am wanting to buy quality needle files that last--possibly other quality metal files as well. Can you recommend makers of good files? 

Many thanks.


----------



## PDW125 (15 Jun 2022)

Got a box of Teng ones that are different profiles and very good - only broken one to memory and that was because I snapped it in the vice by accident.


----------



## Droogs (15 Jun 2022)

tome feteira are excellent


----------



## evildrome (16 Jun 2022)

I use & recommend Nicholson files. I got one in a box of bits at an auction and was very impressed so I looked for a set hoping that the company still existed (the file was obviously very old).

They do still exist and they're American, apparently.






Nicholson NICMFSET Needle Files : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Nicholson NICMFSET Needle Files : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools



www.amazon.co.uk





Not cheap but with care, should be a one off purchase. 

Cheers,

Wilson.


----------



## AES (16 Jun 2022)

See the last part of "Files and Filing" - the sticky at the top of this section.









Files and Filing


Part One A while back Robbo 3, esteemed member of this fine congregation, PM'd me asking me to write something on files & filing. He'd noticed that I'd pontificated on this subject on the Forum before. I was lucky enough to serve a "proper" engineering apprenticeship which started early 1961...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Mikegtr (21 Jun 2022)

Many thanks AES for sharing your your knowledge of filing. For a complete 'no knowledge' person regarding files like myself your post is invaluable. 

Thanks for taking the time to do this.
My kind regards,
Mike.


----------



## AES (22 Jun 2022)

Mikegtr said:


> Many thanks AES for sharing your your knowledge of filing. For a complete 'no knowledge' person regarding files like myself your post is invaluable.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do this.
> My kind regards,
> Mike.



My pleasure Mike, glad you found it useful. IF you like/need it, there's also a similar post right nearby, all about cutting metal ("Hacksaws ......... ").


----------



## okeydokey (9 Aug 2022)

I have read the above with great interest a proper treatise on files (ing) thank you AES.
I have occasional need to files random bits of metal and over the years have accumulated a small and odd collection of files of all shapes sizes that by and large do what I need. However today I felt the need to have a set of sharp files (not like my hand-me-downs) that I can use for "anything" as I didn't have what i needed and struggled with a little jobbie.

From the above its obvious I don't need a specialist or top quality set - googling around I see that Bahco have a set of 5 2nd cut for about £35 so thats probably my budget area - would anyone perhaps owning the same like to comment if they will be ok.

thanks


----------



## AES (9 Aug 2022)

I'm out of touch with UK prices okeydokey, but from what I know of the brand, with Bahco you won't go wrong. And 2nd cut are good middle of the road/general purpose files for "all uses". But if your work is going to include a mix of materials inc brass, copper, ali, etc, do take extra care to clean them thoroughly after each use.

In short I'd say go for it mate.


----------



## redhunter350 (9 Aug 2022)

AES an excellent article on files and filing, my compliments ! My background is similar to yours starting my apprenticeship in 1960, small company with a large variation in the work we did.

Mike -- regarding quality needle files you will not buy better than Vallorbe indeed their files right from needle files and through the range of engineering files are second to none IMO, expensive yes but they will outlast most other makes several times over plus the shape is always consistent and a true form. I don't use them exclusively and also use Bacho and Toome Fererra they are also very good but I do find they do not last as well as Vallorbe


----------



## ajs (9 Aug 2022)

AES said:


> My pleasure Mike, glad you found it useful. IF you like/need it, there's also a similar post right nearby, all about cutting metal ("Hacksaws ......... ").


Interesting that you recommend smaller files. I'm a recent convert after previously regarding 8-10" as standard but have now gone down to 6" as the go to size. No need for warding files - there isn't really a gap between them and needle files that needs to be filled. Do keep a few 10" flat files to hand for larger work, in second cut, smoothing, and a "tired" second cut I keep for fibreglass, which doesn't need particularly sharp tools but is very good for blunting them.

Bought a set of 15 6" files from Amazon, that the five regular profiles in turnip, second and smooth cuts. They were £25 if I remember sold by Proops, unbranded but actually very accurate files. Of course, you can double that price to add handles and a suitable tool roll to keep them in.


----------



## ajs (9 Aug 2022)

Found those files I mentioned here.
Also curious to the logic of the bowdleriser - how does "barsteward" become "turnip"?


----------



## AES (9 Aug 2022)

ajs said:


> Found those files I mentioned here.
> Also curious to the logic of the bowdleriser - how does "barsteward" become "turnip"?



Thanks for your 2 posts ajs. My original posts on filing were done a few years ago now, when this Forum had an earlier version of the present software. Quite without thought for "the naughty words filter" I posted "illegitimate" (in it's original form!) which said filter changed to "turnip"! Subsequent changes caught most of those and changed most of them to " bar steward" but it seems I/we didn't get them all!

I think size of file is personal preference - plus the size of the job of course - to a very large extent (I can't see some "dockyard matey" getting very far with 6 inch files)! Re warding files, I do find them useful sometimes, but to be honest, and again depending on the size of the work you do, I guess they fall more into the category of "nice to have" rather than "must have". Rather have a set of Swiss or needle files if I had to choose between. But I bought a cheapo set of warding files more or less on the spur of the moment at some show or other. They're from CK, which I believe were at the time somewhere in E. Germany (DDR - behind "the Iron Curtain") and very good they are too. But I agree completely, not the first ting to buy if you're setting yourself up with files!

That Proops set you linked to look OK, but no price I notice (out of stock presently is presumably the reason). But as said previously, I'm completely out of touch with UK prices anyway, and haven't bought any files anywhere for at least 10 years..


----------

